# Les contrepétries...



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

Ou l'art de décaller les sons... 

Un exemple:
Elle est folle de la messe.

A vous de jouer.


:love::love::love:


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Août 2005)

ils arrivèrent à pied par la chine .


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Août 2005)

Je vous laisse le choix dans la date.


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

Visiblement, ce sujet existe déjà.
Malgrés mes recherches, je ne l'ai pas vu ...
Ce fil risque donc de fermer.
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

ge vé te bannnire


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ge vé te bannnire



Hors sujet


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2005)

Je n'ai pas de rebord à mes épaulettes.


----------



## SveDec (24 Août 2005)

On a encore le droit de poster ici ? 
Si oui, alors :
- Mamouth écrase les prix
- Plein d'autres (avec solutions)


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

Chaque soir, la petite poule pondait quelque part.


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> On a encore le droit de poster ici ?
> Si oui, alors :
> - Mamouth écrase les prix
> - Plein d'autres (avec solutions)



Merci pour le lien ... :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (24 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> l'archéologue met le produit de ses fouilles dans de vieilles caisses


 
Pourtant, avant, il montrait ses curieuses fouilles à son étudiante.


----------



## r e m y (24 Août 2005)

Et celle-ci attribuée à Gengis Kan en visite à Paris:

Le 1 Rue de la Paix


----------



## Fulvio (24 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> effectivement
> mais dans maitenant il est électricien et se branche sur les colonnes.


 
Mince ! On m'avait dit qu'il était cuisinier et qu'il secouait les nouilles.


----------



## ch-bzh (24 Août 2005)

J'ai une panne de micro dans la piéce du fond


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

glisser sur la piscine













PS: le canard enchaîné sort tous les mercredi


----------



## danar (24 Août 2005)

elle est courte mais c'est moi qui l'ai faite moi même avec mes petits doigts (là y en a pas) :
Partons à Toulouse


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

Une pour Stragazer:

La bergère s'occupe de la traite des biques.


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Août 2005)

Et une autre pour Supermoquette: 

Il n'y a pas de bonne chasse sans solides pieds.
*Il n'y a qu'une lettre à déplacer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2005)

...empiler des culottes... :rateau:


----------



## SveDec (24 Août 2005)

Le seigneur allant, au restaurant.
(ok elle est nulle  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2005)

En langage littéraire, une contrepèterie s'appelle "antistrophe".   

Comme disait mon prof d'histoire-géo en 1ère, vous sortez ça à table et on va dire "oh, il est bien ce petit !".   

PS : ne cherchez pas de contrepèteries dans ce message, il n'y en a pas.


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Août 2005)

Une musicale :

"Jésus que ma joie demeure" (J.S.Bach)


Cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2005)

Il y a aussi un titre de film qui est une contrepèterie : "Conan, le barbare".


----------



## Romain le Malin (25 Août 2005)

une très fameuse et à rotation à trois lettres

Les nouilles nuisent au jus de canne


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ou l'art de décaller les sons...



de Déssaler les cons ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2005)

Euh, il fait beau et chaud


----------



## La SAGEsse (25 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, il fait beau et chaud



C'est une contrepretie Belge !


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Personne n'ai jamais assez fort pour ce calcul

Excellent ce fil (cherchez pas, là y'a rien) !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Août 2005)

Spécial clin d'oeil à Prerima     


Une barrette de shit...



 :love:


----------



## Macintosheux (25 Août 2005)

Celle là j'aurais mieux fait de la sortir l'année dernière, parce que maintenant elle fait un peu tâche :
Les canicules m'emballent


----------



## Mille Sabords (25 Août 2005)

Quand j'étais petit je rêvais d'être archéologue pour mettre le produit de mes fouilles dans des caisses
 


ça m'est resté


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2005)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Celle là j'aurais mieux fait de la sortir l'année dernière, parce que maintenant elle fait un peu tâche :
> Les canicules m'emballent



y'a deux ans même ... ça nous rajeunit pas tout ça ....


----------



## Macintosheux (25 Août 2005)

P***** deux ans !  
J'ai mes "douste blazy"© qui moisissent...


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

un fut ,six caisses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2005)

Le vicaire aime les pieux de Chinon. (double inversion)

Il court, il court, le furet (chanson pour enfant très connue).


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça va avec :
> J'ai une copine qui est folle de la messe


déjà bu :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

AAAH un thread de contrepéteries... SANS MOI????  :affraid: 
enfoirés !! 

enfin bref 

Si tu calcules bien et qu tu ne mens pas, t'auras un coup de martini pour ta peine ( elle est double celle là )

:rateau:


----------



## DarkNeo (26 Août 2005)

J'aime bien ton avatar Pierrou !


----------



## DarkNeo (26 Août 2005)

Tiens je voulais pas en faire une 

une fouille dans le coin

Et pour les internautes : Ne bouilliez pas votre site ! (ok c'est pas français mais bon)


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Mon père, est bien ici les félicitations ?


----------



## DarkNeo (26 Août 2005)

IL est long ce gros car.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Ce cas de corée me turlupine..... 
Elle est véridique celle là, prononcée par un homme politique à l'assemblée


----------



## SveDec (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mon père, est bien ici les félicitations ?


Ca serait pas plutôt "Mon père, est-ce bien *là* les félicitations ?"


----------



## La SAGEsse (27 Août 2005)

Tiens, une pour les canards:
Daffy Duck.


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2005)

Le curé va à la piece remplie de mormons.... :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (27 Août 2005)

Le cuisinier a un gros canard sur le feu.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

et une tourte aux cailles


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2005)

Et en dessert, le chef propose sa Fine en prix cassés. :rateau:


----------



## Nonoche (27 Août 2005)

Brûle, essence...
Abolissons les mythes!
il faut couper les nouilles au sécateur
les nouilles cuisent au jus de canne
le Caire est noir de monde
elle se rattrapa à la berge du ravin
les fermiers s'en vont en bande aux champs, en carressant le cou de leurs boeufs


----------



## Nonoche (27 Août 2005)

et aussi:
il faut bien secouer les nouilles


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

Ben voyons !  
Pourquoi ne pas me faire amputer une jambe, tant qu'à faire ?


----------



## Nonoche (27 Août 2005)

moi j'ai toujours cru que "guytantakul" c'était une contrepêterie ;¬)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2005)

Ma rue préférée : Rue de la Paix.


----------



## Nonoche (28 Août 2005)

rhoo déjà dite celle-là

hop, deux de plus :
Salut Patrick!
Salut Fred!


----------



## Nonoche (29 Août 2005)

pour continuer le menu : une escalope à la salade


----------



## Pierrou (29 Août 2005)

Pompée aimait astiquer les arpions de ses morts


----------



## Nonoche (30 Août 2005)

l'afficheur encolle le mur


----------



## Nonoche (30 Août 2005)

visez la bête, et rapportez-la vite à  l'abbé


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

Elles gagnèrent beaucoup grace à leurs ventes, le phéniciennes


----------



## DarkNeo (1 Septembre 2005)

Jsais pas si elle a été faite celle-la:

Taquiner les muses


----------



## danar (1 Septembre 2005)

une sportive :
Elle s'est fait basculer sur le terrain de l'enquête (Canard)


----------



## Taho! (2 Septembre 2005)

Très connue, mais toujours de bon goût : la muse m'habite


----------



## J-Marc (12 Septembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a vu le plan du gros moteur ?
il faut lui faire dégager l'orbite...   

et la photo de ce phare : elle est dantesque !


----------



## Pierrou (15 Septembre 2005)

tain à vous lire je suis en train de me marrrer tout seul au milieu du CDI, je vais me faire jarter  

Le son de calliope, c'est le pet :rateau:


----------



## ch-bzh (7 Avril 2006)

couper les nouilles aux séquateurs


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2006)

Une historique... 
*Même par temps froid, Charlemagne sortait sa Berthe sans vigogne...*


----------



## Philippe (10 Avril 2006)

Les laborieuses populations du Cap.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

La plus compliquée que je connaisse :

*"L'aspirant habite Javel".*

Déjà faite ? Pas lu tout le fil....


----------

